# One thing God can't do.



## Fish&Chips

God cannot lie because He is perfect and holy. He is truth and He is always good. Many people will fail us, but God will always be faithful and He will never fail us. He will never lie because He changes not. We have no reason to doubt the Lord. If your life is in His hands, you are His child. He is our Heavenly Father who cares for us and looks out for us. When trials come we need to remember that God is in control and everything will work out. Yes we may be shaken but we will continue to stand on the rock of our salvation, Jesus Christ.

*Numbers 23:19*
â€œGod _is_ not a man, that He should lie,
Nor a son of man, that He should repent.
Has He said, and will He not do?
Or has He spoken, and will He not make it good?


----------



## WillieT

Titus 1:1,2 1â€‚Paul, a slave of God and an apostle of Jesus Christ according to the faith of Godâ€™s chosen ones and the accurate knowledge of the truth which accords with godly devotion 2â€¯upon the basis of a hope of the everlasting life which God, who cannot lie....

Everlasting life is a promise from God. Eternal life in the heavens for those "bought by the blood of the lamb", the anointed, the 144,000 spoken of in Revelation, the "faithful and discreet slave", the little flock.

Everlasting life on earth for those that learn God's requirements, and bring their lives into harmony with His will, the great crowd, whom no man was able to number. Rev 7:9 9â€¯After these things I saw, and, look! a great crowd, which no man was able to number, out of all nations and tribes and peoples and tongues, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, dressed in white robes; and there were palm branches in their hands. 

The wonderful promise of Rev21:1-4 21â€‚And I saw a new heaven and a new earth; for the former heaven and the former earth had passed away, and the sea is no more. 2â€¯I saw also the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God and prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3â€¯With that I heard a loud voice from the throne say: â€œLook! The tent of God is with mankind, and he will reside with them, and they will be his peoples. And God himself will be with them. 4â€¯And he will wipe out every tear from their eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore. The former things have passed away.â€

It is a time I look forward to, when there will be no more mourning, sickness, or pain. Death will be a thing of the past. God's original purpose will be fulfilled. If Adam hadn't sinned, he would have never died. Because of the ransom of Jehovah's son, Jesus Christ, we now have the opportunity to fulfill that original purpose.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's either heaven or hell. If you've repented and confess Jesus Christ as Lord & Savior, then you have been bought by the blood of the Lamb. Don't fall for the lies of the enemy who loves to bring division. Just trust in the Lord Jesus Christ and follow him.


----------



## WillieT

Romans 6:23 The apostle Paul wrote: â€œThe wages sin pays is death, but the gift God gives is everlasting life by Christ Jesus our Lord.â€


----------



## Fish&Chips

For the wages of sin - The word translated here "wages" Î¿Ì"ÏˆÏ‰ÌÎ½Î¹Î± opsoÌ„nia properly denotes what is purchased to be eaten with bread, as fish, flesh, vegetables, etc. (Schleusner); and thence, it means the pay of the Roman soldier, because formerly it was the custom to pay the soldier in these things. It means hence, what a man earns or deserves; what is his proper pay, or what he merits. As applied to sin, it means that death is what sin deserves; what will be its proper reward. Death is thus called the wages of sin, not because it is an arbitrary, undeserved appointment, but

(1) Because it is its proper desert. Not a pain will be inflicted on the sinner which he does not deserve. Not a sinner will die who ought not to die. Sinners even in hell will be treated just as they deserve to be treated; and there is not to man a more fearful and terrible consideration than this. No man can conceive a more dreadful doom than for himself to be treated forever just as he deserves to be. But,
(2) This is the wages of sin, because, like the pay of the soldier, it is just what was threatened, Ezekiel 18:4, "The soul that sinneth, it shall die." God will not inflict anything more than was threatened, and therefore it is just.
Is death - This stands opposed here to eternal life, and proves that one is just as enduring as the other.
But the gift of God - Not the wages of man; not what is due to him; but the mere gift and mercy of God. The apostle is careful to distinguish, and to specify thai this is not what man deserves, but what is gratuitously conferred on him; Note, Romans 6:15.
Eternal life - The same words which in Romans 6:22 are rendered "everlasting life." The phrase is opposed to death; and proves incontestably that that means eternal death. We may remark, therefore,
(1) That the one will be as long as the other.
(2) as there is no doubt about the duration of life, so there can be none about the duration of death. The one will be rich, blessed, everlasting; the other sad, gloomy, lingering, awful, eternal.
(3) if the sinner is lost, he will deserve to die. He will have his reward. He will suffer only what shall be the just due of sin. He will not be a martyr in the cause of injured innocence. He will not have the compassion of the universe in his favor. He will have no one to take his part against God. He will suffer just as much, and just as long, as he ought to suffer. He will suffer as the culprit pines in the dungeon, or as the murderer dies on the gibbet, because this is the proper reward of sin.
(4) they who are saved will be raised to heaven, not because they merit it, but by the rich and sovereign grace of God. All their salvation will be ascribed to him; and they will celebrate his mercy and grace forever.(5) it becomes us, therefore, to flee from the wrath to come. No man is so foolish and so wicked as he who is willing to reap the proper wages of sin. None so blessed as he who has part in the mercy of God, and who lays hold on eternal life.


----------

